
400 Burger per Hour Robot Will Put Teenagers Out of Work - sr2
https://www.geek.com/tech/400-burger-per-hour-robot-will-put-teenagers-out-of-work-1703546/
======
eiji
The least likely​ person I see making my burger is a teenager. Next time when
you wait for your fast food, don't waste two minutes on your phone, but
instead look up and around you. Appreciate and respect the people that handle
your food.

